# Reddish reptiles, Stockport,



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

anyone been to Waggy Tails Pet Shop in Reddish, Stockport?

any good?
i might check them out on thursday

Gallery


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I hsvent been in but have spoken to the guy that runs it on the phone and he seemed nice, seemed to know what he was doing which is a bonus!

I did fancy one or 2 things out of there, so let us know what you think if you nip over.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

its ok. the owner knows his stuff, the bits of kids that work there are the opposite. it has a good selection of herps tho, worth checking out


----------



## philip2012 (Jul 10, 2011)

*manager*

thank u all for looking at are site we hope most of u can make it down to the shop the address is 45 broadstone road stockport post code sk5 7ar and the phone number is 0161 9750750 u are all welcome to come down we open seven days a week mon-sat 10-6 sunday 10-3 thanks again and hope to see u soon


----------

